# Headed to key west in August



## Hill88 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm heading to Key West in August driving from Houston Tx any advice anyone could give me. I have a 17' Mitzi I have light spinning and bait casting up to penn 50s tackle wise that I can use lol. Was going to try to dive while I was down there, we did that last year and enjoyed that. This is my first time taking my own boat usually I charter offshore trips but wanna change it up and do some shallow fishing


----------

